# Vote for FreeNAS @Project Of The Month



## fraenki (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I think FreeNAS is doing a good job to spread the word about FreeBSD. That said I think it is reasonable to support FreeNAS:

SourceForge Project Of The Month

The poll ends in 5 days. FreeNAS is at 44%... not bad, but more is needed 


Bye
- Frank


----------



## alie (Feb 17, 2012)

+7 from me and my colleagues hahaha


----------



## fraenki (Mar 5, 2012)

Folks, the poll for march was invalid. Please vote for FreeNAS on the april poll:

http://sourceforge.net/blog/vote-for-the-april-potm/


----------



## tingo (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks - your post got me to actually register a twitter account and vote (the last time I didn't do anything).


----------

